# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Questions for Casualty producer Erika Hossington

## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/casu...ka-hossington/

Keen for the latest scoop on what's next for Casualty? Look no further, as here's your chance to get answers for all of your burning questions.

Casualty's producer Erika Hossington will be chatting to Digital Spy soon, so we're offering you the chance to submit your queries to the show's boss.

Whether it's about your favourite character, life behind the scenes or the drama's upcoming 30th anniversary, just send us your question below and we'll pick out the best ones to put forward to Erika in our interview.

----------


## Koalamaiden

Hi Erika,

Why isnt there more on Max and Zoe?  To keep it all hush hush and drag it out is just a dose of Days of our lives.  If i wanted to watch such stuff id watch it.  The fans are your bread and butter, without them being happy there is no ratings and a hiccup in a good serial. 
Max and Zoe, it is common knowledge, the fans want them back together, so is it a question of a petition and freedom of speech over twitter, facebook and any other media outlets. Emails to BBCOne - to please die hard fans.   But these measures shouldnt be necessary.

----------

